# Kann man es lernen gezielt kreativ zu sein?



## thecamillo (1. Dezember 2004)

Hi @ all,

ich als kleiner Azubi stehe hier in unserer Firma oft vor ganz schönen Herrausforderungen gegenüber, denn:

Mein Chief hat kaum Ahnung was Mediengestaltung belangt.
(Null Verständnis dafür, wenn ich einräume: "Können Sie mir nicht weiterhelfen?")
Dann heissts nur:"Sie sind doch Mediengestalter! Wenn Sie es nicht hin bekommen, dann taugen Sie nicht für den Beruf! Machen wir gleich einen Aufhebungsvertrag?" Und den S cheiss muss isch mir immer dann anhöhren, wenn ich mich in einer kreativen Sackgasse befinde! Und das ist meines Cheffes voller Enst! Es ist eben auch frustrierend für mich, wenn man eine Ausbildung anfängt aber dein Chef Programmierer ist und nur ein Seminar besucht hat welches Ihm ermächtig auszubilden, er aber eigentlich bei Gestaltungs-, Layout-, Typographie-, etc. -Problemen, dir so eine Antwort hindrückt! Ganz nach dem Motto: "Da ist die Tür, wenn es Ihnen nicht passt! Tschüss!" Zumal ich der einzige bei uns in der Firma bin der Mediengestaltung lernt und praktiziert! Sicher ich habe schon Sachen gemacht, da bin ich auch ungemein Stolz drauf (Messe CDs; CDlabel und Stecktasche; Auflage 150 tsd. oder Produktbroschüren komplett für einen unserer Kunden Redesigned), aber ich bin auch nicht perfekt und habe auch unkreative Phasen!

Jetzt zu meiner Frage: "Kann man es lernen, seine Kreativität, gezielt zu Kanalysieren?" 

cu thecamillo


----------



## Ellie (1. Dezember 2004)

Hallo thecamillo,

sie Realität ist grausam, aber so wird mit vielen Mediengestaltern umgesprungen. Irgendwie wird man entweder nicht ernst genommen oder auf diese wirklich dumme Schiene angeblafft wie dein Chef es tat.

Es hört sich vielleicht nicht schön an, aber Mediengestalter sind nur Handwerker und keine großen Künstler. Sicherlich sehen die Produkte gut gestylt aus, dahinter steht aber Handwerk und nicht Kreativität im eigentlichen Sinne.

Gestaltung ist Mathe, es ist berechenbar und man kann es, hat man sich für einen Stil entschieden, quasi aus dem Handgelenk heraus produzieren. Dazu bedarf es nur wenig Kreativität. Lege dir einfach verschiedene Stile zurecht, lege dir einen Ordner an, in dem Du deine Arbeiten nach diesen Stilen und Elementen sortierst und bei Bedarf (also in einer Kreativitätslücke) darauf zurückgreifen kannst. Mit der Zeit bildet sich so ein ganzer Pool von Möglichkeiten und Du kürzt die Zeit enorm ab, in der Du Berufserfahrung sammeln müsstest.

Kreativität läßt sich nicht erzwingen, meine Meinung. Aber gute Arbeit ist auch ohne sie machbar.

Laß dich nicht von deinem Chef verunsichern, niemand ist perfekt und gleichmäßig belastbar oder kreativ. Niemand kennt alle Tricks, kann mit allen Programmen supergut umgehen (geschweige denn kenn alle Möglichkeiten) und hat immer die beste Idee. Fang garnicht erst an gegen deinen Chef zu kämpfen, Du würdest verlieren. 

Vertraue deinen Fähigkeiten und sei neugierig und offen und bereit ständig zu lernen, das sind meiner Ansicht nach die wichtigen Voraussetzungen für den Job.

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. Dezember 2004)

Gezielt kreativ sein ist fast so wie zu versuchen, spontan zu sein. Ein Wiederspruch in sich.

Entweder ist man kreativ, oder nicht, falls du es momentan nicht bis, beschäftige dich mal eine zeitlang mit anderen Sachen, um den Kopf ein wenig frei zu bekommen, vielleicht hilft das.

Und falls du doch mal auf die schnelle kreativ sein musst, betreibe „benchmarking“, sprich:
Such im Internet nach dem Themengebiet, für den du was machen musst und lass dich inspirieren davon.



> Kreativität läßt sich nicht erzwingen, meine Meinung. Aber gute Arbeit ist auch ohne sie machbar.


Stimmt.


----------



## jensen (1. Dezember 2004)

@Jan: meinst du Benchmarking oder Brainstorming?

Um das scheinbar mystische Thema "Kreativität" geht es in den Büchern von Mario Pricken: "Kribbeln im Kopf" und "visuellle Kreativität". Das erstgenannte habe ich gerade gelesen und muss sagen, es inspiriert schon sehr. Es gibt viele Übungen welche zum kreativen Arbeiten fordern, alles ist verständlich erklärt und man kann sich inspirieren lassen von erfolgreichen internationalen Kampagnen etc.

Genannt werden verschiedene Lösungswege, sozusagen Möglichkeiten zur kreativen Lösung einer Aufgabe.

Diese Bücher sollten dir auf jeden Fall helfen, etwas "Kreativität" aus dir zu schöpfen.


mfg!
jens


----------



## ShadowMan (1. Dezember 2004)

Hui,

finds ja ganz schon sch.... was dein Chef da macht, denn wenn er ein guter Chef wäre, dann wüsste er das ein solches Verhalten unendlich kontraproduktiv ist. Daher denk dran: Er kann nichts, also lass dich auch nicht von einem solchen Menschen runtermachen. Klar, du solltest dich in der Ausbildung nicht unbedingt wehren (es sei denn er übertreibt es!), aber denk es dir einfach, dann gehts dir sicher besser.
Was die Kreativität angeht muss ich mich Jan anschließen. Man kann es nicht wirklich lernen, aber man kann es meiner Meinung nach durch Fleiß ersetzen!
Manche Menschen finden nun mal direkt Dinge die zu 100% passen, andere müssen sich dafür länger daran versuchen. 

Schau dir andere Werke an und schau dir an was dir davon gefällt; finde heraus welcher Stil zu dir passt, denn dieser zeichnet dich aus!
Meine Freundin sagt mir immer das sie meine Werke aus hunderten finden würde *g*
Und du schaffst das auch, da bin ich mir sicher. Es gibt wir auch beim Gesang nur leider auch viele bei denen wirklich alles verloren ist, aber wenn du etwas Talent besitzt und Spaß daran hast würde ich mir das von meinem Chef auf keinen Fall zerstören lassen!

Liebe Grüße,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Jan Seifert (1. Dezember 2004)

jensen: Benchmarking war schon richtig


----------



## SunnyLilly (1. Dezember 2004)

hey ihr Desillusionierten,

  Kreativität kann man vielleicht nicht lernen, aber ich denk, man kann schon was für die Inspiration tun! 

  Schritt 1: mit offenen Augen durch die Welt gehen!
 also zb bei langweiligen Busfahrten, etc. die Dinge beobachten, sich gedanken dazu machen (warum hat es die Frau da hinten so eilig? Was lebt wohl alles in diesem Baum? usw.) klingt komisch, hilft aber, wenn man sich zu vielen Dingen Geschichten ausmalt, oder mal ganz bewusst die Stimmung eines Tages (letzter warmer Herbsttag etc) in sich aufsaugen und überlegen, woher das kommt. Das kann man prima aus dem Gedächtnis kramen, wenn mans braucht.

  Schritt 2: Momente festhalten!
 Am besten immer mit Skizzenblock und/oder Digicam durch die Welt gehen, man weiß nie, wann einem eine interessante Idee über den Weg läuft! Mir is schon klar, das man das wirklich net immer durchführen kann. Ich hab mich schon so oft geärgert, dass ich etwas bestimmtes nicht festhalten konnte, weil ich nix dabei hatte...

  Schritt 3: Sammeln!
 Ich hab mir ein Kreativbuch angelegt. Da wird alles reingeklebt, was ich interessant finde: Details aus Zeitschriften, Bilder, Skizzen, Fotos mit ganz besonderer Stimmung... halt alles, was mir irgendwie ins Auge fällt. Gut, das kostet Zeit, lohnt sich aber echt, wenn man was braucht! Einfach durchblättern und auf ganz neue Ideen kommen

  So, ich hoffe, das hilft dir irgendwie weiter! Lass dich net unterkriegen


----------



## ShadowMan (1. Dezember 2004)

Hey, das mit dem Kreativbuch ist eine super klasse Idee!

Zu Schritt 1 kann ich dir nur Recht geben. Das ist es was jeder kreative Mensch machen sollte. Menschen beobachten, Dinge auffassen und vor allem diese Dinge dann im Kopf auch umsetzen.
Wie oft habe ich eine Werbung am Straßenrand gesehen und plötzlich dachte ich: DAS ist es.
Und es ist nicht die Grafik selbst, sondern mir fällt dann ein was ich besser machen würde und genau das ist es.

Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Visu1 (2. Dezember 2004)

Wir machen das in unserer Firma immer so wenn einer nicht mehr weiter weiß dann einfach zum anderen gehen auch wenn der keine Ahnung von der direkten Arbeit hat aber der denkt oft nicht so kompliziert wie einer der schon 5 Stunden vorm Rechner sitz und nichts einfällt.
Und sei es einfach mal einen Witz zu erzählen und Spass zu haben auf ander Gedanken zu kommen dann fällt einen oft was ein, bei uns ist bei der kreativ Arbeit immer Spass dabei da geht das immer viel leichter von der Hand.

sonst kann ich meinen Vorrednern nur zustimmen das mit der Kreativmappe ist wirklich eine gute Idee.

mfg. Visu


----------



## folio (5. Dezember 2004)

Zwar nicht unbedingt die feine englische Art - aber manchmal hilft kopieren, oder edler gesagt "sich inspirieren lassen" sehr weiter. Dabei muss nicht mal immer eine plumpe Kopie herauskommen - oft machen schon kleine, aber entscheidende Änderungen aus der Kopie ein eigenständiges Werk.

Aber wie gesagt: Nicht unbedingt fein und vor allem musst du dich geschickt dabei anstellen.


----------



## Infernal06 (28. Januar 2005)

Hi, hab das hier gefunden, als ich mal gegoogelt habe, habe nähmlich selbst ein Tutorial oder ähnliches gesucht, wie man lernen kann Kreativ zu sein. Man kann es schon lernen aber man brauch auch das nötige Talent. In meinen Träumen träum ich manchmal von richtig geilen Städten oder Inseln oder sonstiges, nur ich hab sie wenn ich sie designen will nicht mehr die nötigen Details im Kopf. Ich habe es jetzt geschafft zu lernen meinen Kopf frei zu machen und das Unterbewusstsein machen zu lassen. Man muss halt an das entsprechende Etwas denken, wovon man was geiles aussehendes Etwas haben will, d.h. wenn ich z.B. eine Stadt mappen will, denk ich ein wenig daran und lass einfach was kommen. Dadurch habe ich jetzt richtig geile Vorstellungen von Levels gekommen und kann sie sogar umsetzen. In Träumen arbeitet auch das Unterbewusstsein und der Kopf ist ebenfalls frei und man ist entspannt, deshalb leg ich mich beim kreativ sein immer ins Bett und mach alles dunkel.

 MfG Infernal.


----------



## Cecile Etter (9. Februar 2005)

Ich wuerde auch sagen:kontinuierlich sammeln.Chaotisch oder mit System ist nicht so wichtig.Ich habe dicke Mappen voll Skizzen,Fotos,aus Zeitschriften usw.Und jetzt quillt auch der PC ueber.Ich scroule durch die thumbnails dieser Archive und alle Pics sind ja dort,weil ich sie gut fand also werde ich bald fuendig.
Aber viel wichtiger ist,dass es Dinge gibt ,welche die Kreativitaet zum erliegen bringen.Das Verhalten Deines Chefs auf jeden Fall ! Sich wohl fuehlen und Spass haben ist gut.Bei der Arbeit muss ich allein sein und voll dabei,aber nachher moechte ich die Ergebnisse schon herzeigen,Leuten die kritisch aber wohlgesinnt intressiert sind.Ich finde das sehr wichtig.So eine Arbeitsatmosphaere wie sie Visu beschreibt (bin neidisch ,Visu-darf ich mal vorbeikommen


----------



## ShadowMan (10. Februar 2005)

Ich habe durch Zufall vor ein paar Tagen ein recht interessant wirkendes Buch zu diesem Thema gefunden:

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/AS...510/ref=sr_8_xs_ap_i1_xgl/302-4859662-5733625

Ich weiss leider nicht inwiefern es sich empfehlen lässt. Vielleicht hat hier schon jemand damit Erfahrungen gemacht? Die Kritiken bei Amazon zu diesem Buch sind jedenfalls recht gut ausgefallen, was ja auch nicht immer was heißen mag... 

LG,
Manuel ;-]

P.S. Finds übrigens klasse das hier so viele gute Ideen zusammen gekommen sind und sehr schade das sich der Fragensteller nicht einmal mehr zu Wort gemeldet hat...also Frage posten und nie wieder nach antworten schauen... *g*


----------



## Visu1 (10. Februar 2005)

@Cecile Etter

sicherlich darfst mal vorbeikommen. 

mfg. Visu


----------



## Kyrius (18. Februar 2005)

Aufs Klo gehen. Auf dem Klo haben die meisten Menschen die besten Einfälle (ich wage zu behaupten, dass sowohl die Kernenergie, als auch der PC sowie die Deomkatie auf dem Klo beim großen Geschäft erfunden wurden!) 

Hilft mir Grundsätzlich, wenn ich mal keine Einfälle habe (was aber eher selten vorkommt)


----------



## Suchfunktion (23. Februar 2005)

Kyrius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aufs Klo gehen. Auf dem Klo haben die meisten Menschen die besten Einfälle (ich wage zu behaupten, dass sowohl die Kernenergie, als auch der PC sowie die Deomkatie auf dem Klo beim großen Geschäft erfunden wurden!)
> 
> Hilft mir Grundsätzlich, wenn ich mal keine Einfälle habe (was aber eher selten vorkommt)



Also wenn ich mal einen kreativen durchhaenger hab (ja okay, bin anwendungsentwickler, aber da gibt es vom kreativ-sein her kaum unterschiede), dann geh ich eine rauchen, und dann ZACK.. bevor ich aufgeraucht hab, renn ich schon wieder zum Rechner und es geht weiter 

Manchmal gehen dadurch 1-2 schachteln drauf.. aber es lohnt sich 

Na okay, also das war jetz nur nen beispiel.. ich will hier niemanden zum rauchen bringen..

Es geht darum, dass man einfach mal total den rechner nen werkzeug aus silizium (und mehr) sein laesst und nicht als lebensnotwendig ansieht und sich mal ne zeitlang anderen dingen zuwendet ( kannst ja auch zu mcDonalds laufen und eis holen, oder was auch immer..).

Dann kommen die Ideen schon irgendwie 

Das ist wie inner Fahrschule beim fahren:
Je mehr man versucht, keine fehler zu machen, umso schlimmer wird's dann 


Also:
Einfach mal relaxen und 5min den rechner in ruhe lassen.. dann wird das schon


----------



## Kyrius (23. Februar 2005)

Suchfunktion hat gesagt.:
			
		

> [...]
> ( kannst ja auch zu mcDonalds laufen und eis holen, oder was auch immer..).
> [...]


nach McDoof um Eis zu holen? Zur Eisdiele um einen Hamburger zu holen, oder wie 

Hier muss ich sagen, dass mir manchmal auch anderweitige Aktivitäten nicht helfen und ich 2-3 Tage warten muss, bis es weiter geht.


----------



## Suchfunktion (23. Februar 2005)

Kyrius hat gesagt.:
			
		

> nach McDoof um Eis zu holen? Zur Eisdiele um einen Hamburger zu holen, oder wie
> 
> Hier muss ich sagen, dass mir manchmal auch anderweitige Aktivitäten nicht helfen und ich 2-3 Tage warten muss, bis es weiter geht.



Na wo gibs schon eis, das schon wieder mehr aehnlichkeit mit normaler fluessigkeit hat weils fast geschmolzen is?
Und wo bitteschoen wird alles moegliche an suessigkeiten zerhaekselt und ins eis(wasser lol) geschmissen und gut durchgeruehrt?

Na maecces! 

Koenntest es auch mit bewusstseinserweiternden Drogen versuchen, aber davon rate ich lieber ab


----------



## Kyrius (23. Februar 2005)

Die Lutschpappe von Maecces ist auch Bewusstseinsverändert: Es verflüssigt die Hirnmasse.


----------



## Suchfunktion (23. Februar 2005)

naja also scheint j ziemlich krass zu sein mit deinen Aussetzern -.-

Aber so wirklich 100%ig kann ich da auch nich weiterhelfen


----------



## Suchfunktion (23. Februar 2005)

Nochwas:
http://www.designguide.at/kreativitaetstraining.html

Vielleicht ma kurz drueberfliegen.. vielleicht hilft's ja


----------



## versuch13 (23. Februar 2005)

Telefonieren, du sitzt im Betrieb vor deinem Rechner, nimmst dein Handy, und rufst irgendwen an, und arbeitest dabei weiter. Absoluter Geheimtipp, hat was mit Hirnfunktionen zu tun, aber das jetzt auszuweiten wäre wohl zu viel.

Greetz


----------



## Suchfunktion (23. Februar 2005)

versuch13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> aber das jetzt auszuweiten wäre wohl zu viel



Also ich will es jetz doch wissen.. hast mich neugierig gemacht


----------

